# More Snow = More Flow



## Colorado Outdoor Center (Apr 29, 2008)

:roll: (Shot of Eagle River in Edwards) We woke up this morning in Eagle-Vail to another 3 inches of the fresh fluffy from heaven. With cold temperatures and more snow on the way we can expect this to be one of heaviest and most sustained flows we have seen in a long, long time.

The trips are already running and the phones are beginning to ring off the hook. Let the Colorado Outdoor Center plan your perfect mountain getaway.

Don't miss out on what is going to be an amazing season of rafting.


----------

